# Schaltwerk Zesty 314 Modell 2011



## jagdblut (13. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein XT Schaltwerk hat sich heute im Trail verabschiedet! 

Mein bisheriges Schaltwerk ist ein SHIMANO XT RDM773SGS 10S.

Welches XTR Schaltwerk passt da? Muss ich auf etwas bestimmtes achten oder kann ich jedes 10-Fach XTR nehmen?

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß Jörg


----------

